# Happy Ending w / Good Service from - Pest Strong (KORUSA) in GA



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

GOING ON FOUR (4) *WORKING* DAYS SINCE THE ORDER WAS PLACED and I need a ship date ...


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for posting... I have a $440+ order sitting in a shopping cart with them. Most of this I could wait for, so I"m curious as to how this plays out for you.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Wes said:


> . . . curious as to how this plays out for you.


Glad to help. UPDATE: Was FINALLY able to get someone to answer the phone late Thursday afternoon and that young man looked my order up and advised that, of the 3 or 4 products comprising my order, one ran out as they filled orders which came in ahead of mine over the prior weekend BUT which they expected more of to arrive their location tomorrow (Friday). And, as soon as it arrives, they will put it in with my order to complete it and which they will then ship so, ostensibly, we're looking at my order shipping today (Friday). Fingers crossed as just one of the items in that order is for a split app. that involves a bit of a "timing" issue. (Heck, several weeks ago, i never foresaw February temps in hovering in the 70's and nearly 80's for a week stretch (Bizzarro!)

[Full disclosure: while talking with the young gent who answered yesterday, we both realized he was the rep. that maintained pretty much PERFECT EMAIL contact and communications with me - last October - when the US Postal Service completely LOST an order from PestStrong which included Triclopyr. PestStrong does provide customers with an online tracking # via email when they do ship an order and tracking that package last Fall showed it "_arriving at regional processing center_" or some such. Then, nothing ...

I am confident rough handling resulted in the Triclopyr leaking and (anyone who has ever smelled that stuff can imagine how quickly) the entire package got thrown out! In any event, PestStrong got me a replacement jug to my doorstep in relatively quick fashion.]

I guess the moral is, if I am ordering stuff WELL AHEAD of when I need it, the savings are terrific. OTOH, if it is something I need time-sensitive, (and regardless of whom I order from) I'm am going to place my order during normal business hours and call / email ahead to confirm that product I need critically is, in fact, in stock ...


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheesh. Looks like "this plague" is spreading:

*For 2nd time in just one week*, *Wells Fargo system outage takes website, app, ATMs offline*
_The Wells Fargo Advisors website appears online, but customers report being unable to access funds_: https://www.investmentnews.com/article/20190207/FREE/190209966/wells-fargo-system-outage-takes-website-app-atms-offline?utm_source=BreakingNews-20190207&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=investmentnews&utm_visit=636074&itx%5Bemail%5D=af1721aeea5ccca507b85e2d986936c3bcf9c7c8331053491de70b57dc688e9c%40investmentnews


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, for stuff like that, it's best to order off season for discounts or at least when there isn't a rush by contractors. I've tried to buy pre-m at SiteOne, but in February you can almost forget it.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Ya, lesson learned (well that is, as well as I am capable of learning lessons in life … my tarck record HAS improved a wee bit, since my bohemian daze! :-O !!!

UPDATE: Just logged in (funny, I thought I recalled pestStrong sending a "shipped" notice e-mail); and,

both my orders ($550.00=/-) shipped yesterday (2/8) and, per UPS, are scheduled for delivery Tuesday, 2/12 -- with rains here forecast to quit that same day, that delivery will get me just inside my window of oppty for 2nd of split app. this Spring … fingers crossed we're back on track!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Final update: Well, under the heading "Always GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE" ...

The order arrived today and I am completely BLOWN AWAY by how INCREDIBLY WELL the order was packed. EVERY container was double packed - first liquids inside individually sealed UPS plastic bubble wrap envelope and powders inside their own sealed tyvek envelopes AND THEN each envelope inside it's own USPS cardboard carton. Finally, each carton was packed into a larger shipping container packed with insulating materials. D*mn!!!!

(There were times over the last 30 years I was involved in 24-hour surveillance of various organizations' freight operations and loading docks and there are barely words to describe some of the intentional rough handling and other antics we witnessed with al manner of packages (anyone else familiar with loading a tractor trailer "field goal and soccer style"?). Anyhoo, when I think about how nasty some of those chemicals are I truly appreciate the time and trouble they went to - no doubt it cost them in both materials and time!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad this ended well.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I've ordered from Pestrong a few times and haven't had any issues.


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> I've ordered from Pestrong a few times and haven't had any issues.


Same here. They can be a little slow to ship sometimes but they're the cheapest I've found on most products.


----------



## Squishdwg (Jan 28, 2019)

I ordered Dimension 2ew from pest strong a few weeks ago. Had no issues, they were the cheapest (it was "on sale") and it came fairly quick.


----------

